# Rear LED Lights



## SE-R06 (Apr 22, 2006)

Do anyone have LED lights in the rear?

I've been looking at some on ebay but heard you would need a relay or similar connection for it to work. Any words?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/04-0...ewItemQQcategoryZ33716QQitemZ8072087653QQrdZ1

The above link is for set of lights I am entertaining. My interest and concern is for the lights to be, AT LEAST, as bright as OEM.

THX,

Charlie


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

SE-R06 said:


> Do anyone have LED lights in the rear?
> 
> I've been looking at some on ebay but heard you would need a relay or similar connection for it to work. Any words?
> 
> ...


I've been looking at those too, already sent the seller a question, asking the same thing, a couple days ago. I'll let you know when I hear back.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Got the response from the seller, and this is what he says. I quote:

-----
"this item equipped with many LEDs and it can show more lights than the stock light bulbs, we do not the exact amount of light the this item can show, but please feel comfortable to bid from us, this is the top brand of tail lights among all similar lights sold in ebay market, thanks

Regards,

Spyderbone (ebay user id) Customer Support"

-----end quote

Essentially, he is saying that it can emit more light than the stock tail assemblies, but he does not exactly know how much they put out.


----------



## SE-R06 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks bud for the info. I'm still concerned with the need for a relay or something so that LED lights work with the front non-LED lights. I remember reading on another board about it. I'm not a mechanic and if it isn't plug-and-play, I have to find mechanic to help and thus making the whole endeavor more costly than it should.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

No problem, glad I could help. I'm guessing he may not know about the relay thing. I sure don't. He didn't say anything about it when I asked. I'm assuming either, he missed that question, or he doesn't know. I had sent another email to ask him again, waiting on reply.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

And here is the response from the seller.

--quote--

Dear,

For LED is include the wiring to plug with original,

Regards,

Spyderbone (ebay user id) Customer Support

--end quote--


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

i know from experience, you do not need a relay... goto www.superbrightleds.com (or minus the s) to led.com but i got some for my gauge cluster... plug right in the 194 socket bulbs... and worked, just becareful... do not think they dont work, they can only go in one way to work, unlike normal bulbs which do no matter.... they also have tail light bulbs there that will work for you!


----------

